# Tricross mudguards



## sibaldib (14 Jul 2010)

Having now had my Tricross Sport for four weeks, I am absolutely loving it. (Many thanks to Norm for his guidance)

I would like to know what you recommend as a summer clip on/clip off mudguard. If I get home from work and it's raining I want to be able to fit something quickly which will do a reasonable job and then remove the next day if the roads are dry.
I do not fancy MTD type clip ons like Crudcatcher etc. Nor do I want a full mudguard set, although I will be fitting these once winter sets in.

Any suggestions please?

Sib


----------



## potsy (14 Jul 2010)

They do the SKS Raceblades in XL version for wider tyres,around £30 I think. Was going to ask whether the Tri-cross has the fittings for full guards,seems it does then?


----------



## l4dva (14 Jul 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25809

I had a set of these on my tricross, they were brilliant!

I got them at my LBS for about the same price as CRC. I wish I'd taken a picture of the bike with them on, they really did look good on the bike. I used to use them winter and summer on wet days they kept the spray undercontrol and kept me cleaner! They are pretty lightweight so happy days!

All you need to do is attach two small brackets, and then clip the gaurds on and off as required. For the money I don't think you will be disapointed nor will you feel the need to upgrade to ful mudguards (that in my opinon look old fashioned and probably weight a ton). These fit really close to the tyres too so you'll be well protected.


----------



## HLaB (14 Jul 2010)

The new crud road guards look nice IMO.


----------



## l4dva (14 Jul 2010)

Crud road guards won't fit a tricross, they are for 700*23 tyres.


----------



## Norm (14 Jul 2010)

sibaldib said:


> Having now had my Tricross Sport for four weeks, I am absolutely loving it. (Many thanks to Norm for his guidance)


No worries.  I commuted on mine today and I rather like the extra size of the tyres over crap surfaces. B)



potsy said:


> They do the SKS Raceblades in XL version for wider tyres,around £30 I think. Was going to ask whether the Tri-cross has the fittings for full guards,seems it does then?


I think that the Tricross has the holes for racks and guards. For anyone else, I'd go and check.


----------



## Soltydog (15 Jul 2010)

Personally I'd avoid raceblades. I had them on my road bike for several months & the rear stays are now scratched quite badly where they were fitted 
On my tricross I have SKS full mudguards & they fit fine, just be aware of the reduced toe clearance


----------



## ACS (15 Jul 2010)

I use SKS raceblades (XL) on my Tricross (700z25) but have taken the precaution of using strips of rubber (cut up an old MTB inner tube) to go between the rear stays and black plastics ection in the mudguard. Fit in a couple of minutes.


----------



## sleekitcollie (15 Jul 2010)

yes my tricross sport 2010 can take full mud guards and racks it has all the hole needed to fit them
i have sks mudgaurds fitted


----------



## sibaldib (15 Jul 2010)

Thank you all for your suggestions. 

Looks like I should go for the raceblades, but do as suugested, and fit some innertube around the stays.

SKS look the answer for my full time winter set up.

Cheers

Sib


----------



## sibaldib (15 Jul 2010)

Just one further question - are the Raceblades easy to get on/off or is it a ten minute job? It's difficult to see from the photo on the website.

Thanks

Sib


----------



## potsy (15 Jul 2010)

Takes me around 2-3 minutes I would say to re-fit them,taking off is 30 second job.
Cheers for the advice norm,knew i could rely on you


----------



## Tynan (15 Jul 2010)

sod the person riding behind you


----------



## Norm (15 Jul 2010)

potsy said:


> Cheers for the advice norm,knew i could rely on you


----------



## potsy (15 Jul 2010)

Norm said:


>



I have almost decided that the Tri is the one for me,it'll be my go anywhere/winter commuter with full guards/rack and M+ tyres,question is do I try and get a 2010 model when the 2011's come out or will the 'new' version be worth it?


----------



## Norm (15 Jul 2010)

potsy said:


> question is do I try and get a 2010 model when the 2011's come out or will the 'new' version be worth it?


I kinda answered that one elsewhere. Until we start seeing some specs for 2011 bikes, it's tough to tell. 

You might wait and get nothing but a colour change. They might even down-spec them (following exchange rate movements) so 2010 Tiagra become Sora in 2011, and you'll be losing out.


----------



## sibaldib (16 Jul 2010)

Norm said:


> I kinda answered that one elsewhere. Until we start seeing some specs for 2011 bikes, it's tough to tell.
> 
> You might wait and get nothing but a colour change. They might even down-spec them (following exchange rate movements) so 2010 Tiagra become Sora in 2011, and you'll be losing out.




Agree 100% with Norm on this one.

With the pound as it it is at present it is difficult to see how the spec could do anything other than worsen. If you're not in a rush wait until they come out and negotiate a deal on the 2010 model.

When I bought my Tricross Sport, about 4 weeks ago, I managed to get it down to £765 including bottle cage, bottle and a couple of spare tubes. So you may be able to get a similar or better deal.

Cheers

Sib


----------



## potsy (16 Jul 2010)

Some noises at work that they may bring in the cycle to work,so don't know whether to wait and see if anything happens at that end,would probably be looking towards Oct/Nov time anyway before I could get one.
Good point about the 2011 spec though,while I have no trouble with the Sora on the Secteur I would want better on a £850 bike tbh.
Sure I'll be mithering you more before I decide


----------



## potsy (16 Jul 2010)

Oh and just to make the choice even harder just been reading about the new Crux which is coming out soon,



*Specialized Crux 2011*​
To sit alongside the Tricross range, the Crux is Spesh's less friendly more competitive cyclocross steed. A lighter fork than that found on the Tricross and internal cabling help to show it's purpose.​
It'll come in two flavours, aluminium and carbon.​
_Price range (aluminium only) from £599.99 - £999.99_​
_


_​


----------



## Norm (16 Jul 2010)

Although I can see the appeal for many people, I'm not sure that I'd want something less friendly and more competitive. That's personal, though, for my requirements, my riding style and locations. My (well publicised) liking of the scoot is because it is a great all rounder, the bike to choose if you want a beast of burden to ride roads and tracks but can have only one bike. The Tricross (like many other cyclo-cross styled bikes, I'm sure) is a bike to choose if you don't want to think too hard about choosing, you just want to follow your nose. 

Moving to a more competitive ride _might_ take it out of the realms of the do it all.

That probably wouldn't stop my going to my local dealer to lick the thing, though. 

And I reserve the right to change my mind when I get a look at / ride on the thing. The internal routing alone is something which interests me, if they stuck disc brakes on it, I'd be swayed.


----------



## TheBoyBilly (1 Aug 2010)

I'd go for the 2010 Tricross Potsy. I too am undecided on which CX bike to buy. My choices lie between the Tricross, Croix de Fer and Fuji Cross. I popped along to my LBS yesterday and he threw the Crux into the mix. It looks lovely but I don't think it will have the relaxed riding position that I'd need for club rides and the odd sportive that I will be going for once I move over to Kent. I don't need full-on CX features such as internal cable routing as I don't intend shouldering the bike all that much. My new bike is to be a do-it-all steed as one or two of my bikes are going to have to go to make room in the new house.

Bill


----------

